# Mutiny..I fear  mutiny  RECIPE IS UP!



## Southern by choice (Nov 30, 2012)

We have a huge issue here.

STRAW and several of my family members are freaking out.... 

I was scaling down a recipe for be able to put here on BYH. It is a favorite. I make this for church functions, get togethers, meals for new mommies, death in the family etc. you get my point. I am always asked for the recipe but it is all made from scratch and in LARGE amounts, so I never know how to scale it down. Tonight I measured and weighed everything for just one 9x13 baking dish, more of what an average family would make. My DD took pics for a pictorial.... 

 Someone finally asked, "why are you taking picture of the food?"  I told them I was putting it on BYH. OH MY>>>>> You would have thought I had just shot Callie or something, then the rest of em started.NOOOOOOOO you can't that is a family recipe. 
They are being ridiculous... Straw reminded me I don't have a level of membership to take a poll... then all the people(   crying now) said they would go in on BYH take it off and change my password! They know I'm computer illiterate!  

So what do you think! I think you all would love this recipe!!!! I want to share. I think I will un-invite Straw to dinner!! HE ALWAYS shows up for this! They want to take a vote at dinner.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 30, 2012)

PM it to people who want it. Would your family go for that? Then it's not public but people who are interested in it have the recipe to try.

What recipe is it anyway? I'm curious.


----------



## elevan (Nov 30, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> What recipe is it anyway? I'm curious.


x2


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes, I think its up to YOU to share it or not. I've never understood 'family secrets' > One day the family WILL die off, or the last person who knows it will die, then a wonderful recipe is lost. And its not like people are going to start up a buisness and make money off it, and if you tell it to people IN PERSON, (or even on a place like this), big companies aren't gonna copy it (plus, even big-company copied recipes don't taste as good as homemade....  ), and even so, why is it SUCH A HORRIBLE THING to tell others? I just don't understand.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 30, 2012)

OK.. sounds boring but it is sooo good!

Broccoli/Cheese/Chicken casserole

Yes it sounds boring, I know, but it has been a fav for so many people.

CBL- you are so right, I reminded the family that it was someone else that gave me the original recipe 20 years ago. Of course then they say yeah but you changed it soo much, its not the same.     They say there are just a few that should stay in the family 

I mean really.... it's just a flippin recipe.... I don't get it. Maybe someone can enlighten me as to why all my teens and Straw too are really upset about this?????  To me this is just stupid!

I like sharing recipes, modifying them etc. it's fun. I love to cook for my crew, the important thing is always the love you put into it!
People can laugh at that but it is so true. The kids always ask, mom why is it everything you make is soo good and it s not the same when Grandma or daddy makes it?  I always say  it cuz when I'm cookin I'm smilin and taking great care, and I put a lot of love into my food to feed all my babies! It makes me so happy to see them laugh, smile and just enjoy. Whether it a meal or cookies!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 30, 2012)

Tell them we are just extended family   And life is too short not to take every opportunity we can to share a experience with others.  I could use a good broccoli/chicken recipe because my kids adore both---you all would not believe how much broccoli we go through each week.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry guys. It's been determined that she will _not_ be putting it on the forum. I think we could work something out to where she could PM it to a few of you (at my discretion).


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Straw...at YOUR discretion???? 



Southern...I'm with you...always modify and share recipes...hey...it's called spreading the goodness around...a mutiny...wow...Straw may be related to my Grandmother...she would share a family recipe and leave out the most important ingredients so that hers was always the best 

I'm always looking for good chicken recipes since I have so many in the freezer and I also carry meals to Church functions and when there is a death or illness in a family around here...please pm it to me...I won't tell a soul


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 30, 2012)

See there we go. PMing it to you is totally cool. But putting it on a public forum? No. Southern, you can PM it to bon. She's cool. lol


btw leaving key ingredients out is worse that what I'm doing. Just sayin'


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd love to have the recipe. I may even be able to get my picky DH to try it!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Why thank you Straw...so glad it's because I'm cool rather than because I was so old anyways 

You truly crack me up!!!!!  Ahhhh....laughter is helping me fight off this cold I'm sure...I believe choking on my drink of water while reading that and spewing it on my keyboard probably cleaned it up a bit too...I owe ya


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 30, 2012)

Southern...I think some people fear THEIR little piece of heaven will disappear if it's shared. I don't know why your kids OR Straw should be worried as it's not like we're getting YOU cooking it FOR us! I mean that's really what makes it special....I can cook your recipe all I want...it doesn't mean it'll turn out like yours! 

The thoughts you have while cooking DO influence the flavors. It's a type of "magic"...to imbue your feelings into your food. That's something you can NOT translate into recipes and only those near you can taste. My Gammy (foster mother - she was Puerto Rican) used to make me _arroz con pollo_...every time I'd visit. It would smell up the house! YUM. Many many years later, I found the recipe she'd given my mom. (mom's was gross in comparison!) I decided to give it a try...thinking of Gammy the whole time...my mother FREAKED OUT that it was JUST  - like Gammy's! Even Gammy was impressed! I was impressed! I still make it and think of her everytime - and I share it with others.

Sometimes, when something is so good, you feel like keeping it to yourself. (instinct!) But the true joy comes from sharing with others! Besides...how would Straw know what "tweaks" we would make to your recipe to make it 'ours'? Unless of course receiving the recipe came with a sample from your test kitchen to compare! 

I can't do cheese...but I KNOW my husband would probably love the recipe! It sounds like a great way to get in some veggies!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 30, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Why thank you Straw...so glad it's because I'm cool rather than because I was so old anyways
> 
> You truly crack me up!!!!!  Ahhhh....laughter is helping me fight off this cold I'm sure...I believe choking on my drink of water while reading that and spewing it on my keyboard probably cleaned it up a bit too...I owe ya


Oh yeah. You're cool. 

Oh goody. So I'm keeping you healthy. Now what do I get in return for that?

btw Marlow. You are good too. And CocoNUT, I think you'd be good too.
But these must be thru PM. This is not for everyone. Ya'll will never understand what that recipe means to me. I really can't explain it. lol Public forum would send me into a depression. Here that Southern??


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 30, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good with it being shared through pm, easier to get back to when I need to use it. 

Straw: It must be good if you are that attached to the recipe! 

ETA: Southern how many do you feed at your home? I know you have a big family just curious as to how big? You really need to start a journal! If bonbean can take the leap you can too!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 30, 2012)

It's my favorite food. I think it would be awesome if she shared her other recipes but she can't do that with this one. She has all kinds of good stuff that would be cool if she put on here. But that one is different.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 30, 2012)

You know Straw...I think you may have Brocoli/Chicken/Cheese casserole addiction!  

PM is cool with me too. I THANK you for deeming me worthy! 

I'm quite intrigued by the tastiness of this dish that has emotions SO HIGH!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 30, 2012)

Just wanted to share..... I did NOT agree, straw is rallying the troops against me! I didn't know he bulldozed in here and LIED!! 

I love sharing recipes. Coconut you are so right, when I got this one some 20 years ago I tweaked it WAY WAY much!

For now, to keep the peace (yeah, it's all the guys in the family that say no) I will pm you guys. I'll send it this weekend. 

Pearce, I LOVE BROCCOLI! I could live off of it.  Steamed, still firm, smothered in butter with a dash of salt.  

I love veggies, and butter, and cheese, and bread!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 30, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share..... I did NOT agree, straw is rallying the troops against me! I didn't know he bulldozed in here and LIED!!
> 
> I love sharing recipes. Coconut you are so right, when I got this one some 20 years ago I tweaked it WAY WAY much!
> 
> For now, to keep the peace (yeah, it's all the guys in the family that say no) I will pm you guys. I'll send it this weekend.


I could have sworn you agreed. hhmmm?? Weird.

Yeah!! Sharing them is great!! Just not this one.

There we go. Thank you.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok Straw....

WHICH recipes can she share? I'm just curious what's in her library of deliciousness.... 

I hear she makes some SERIOUSLY AWESOME strombolis (was that it?)....with the home made bread....mmmmmmm I'm feeling a vacation comin' on! Man I can't wait until we get our flues fixed! I NEED our woodstove working again! 

Ooooh...any baked beans recipes?


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Funny how some foods prepared with love do become an emotional thing...I know that when I go through my Mom's recipes sometimes, there are a few that have me in tears missing her so badly...miss her all the time, but something about a few of her recipes and remembering those times...yeah...I can see that.  Being fed and being nurtured with tenderness begins the moment we're born.  Is there anything more bonding than holding an infant close to you while breast feeding or bottle feeding???  Nope...obviously it lasts a lifetime.

Some people just throw a supper together as fast and easy as possible just to get it over with...Southern, you obviously are not one of those people, and on thinking upon this more, I believe you should see this as a wonderful compliment and not a mutiny.  I'm a bread maker too...and always try to make breads as tasty and nutritional as possible...you and I would get along great in a kitchen 

Still want that recipe though!

To Straw...since I owe you one, I offer to try to not tease you anymore about that "old" comment on my journal...will that do?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 1, 2012)

Aww a family mutiny. Obviously this recipe is so cherished by your family, and they feel so much love that was put into it by you Southern, that they don't want to share. They want to keep the recipe and YOu all to themselves!  You preparing it for them makes them feel so loved and special they don't want you to take that away from them by sharing it publicly with others. I think it is really cute that there was a family mutiny.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 1, 2012)

I say stop making the recipe until they agree to YOUR terms!


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 1, 2012)

Southern...  since I am allergic to cheese      ... can you PM me the recipe but NOT the cheese part ?      Prety please !!!!         This would be radically modified, so Straw shouldn't object at all .


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 1, 2012)

wow, folks. 

Let me start by saying: I dont want the recipe.

I am going to have to take the "other side" on this.  I COMPLETELY understand the secret family recipe thing.  I have a few recipes from my Italian (step) grand mother.  These recipes have been handed down over the generations.  The basic red sauce that I make.....there is a handwritten copy of it that is well over a hundred years old.  The family (sounds like something out of the Godfather movies, lol) has taken steps to preserve the paper copy of this recipe along with several others that were written at the same time.  A hundred years ago, an Italian woman was defined by the quality of her red sauce, so she took careful steps to improve it and GUARD it from the other families.  

The grandmothers worked hard to define and perfect this recipe, and 100 years ago, my families recipe was well known for its full bodied flavor and delicate texture.  It was SOUGHT after, and was pretty much THE deciding factor in the social status of my female ancestors.  

To this day, the sauce still ROCKS.  I've had NUMEROUS requests for the recipe, and NUMEROUS people get offended when I tell them I simply cannot share the recipe with them.

For me to share it, esp online, would just be an insult to the hard work of my ancestors.  I've been teaching the recipe to my sons for the technnique is just as important as the ingredients, and it's becoming obvious to them that this recipe is not only a lesson on peeling tomotoes, but also a lesson on family heritage.  I have no doubt that they will learn to respect the tradition that comes with this recipe.

I'm on your side, Straw.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I want the recipe!  Anything to get my stepson to eat more veggies.  

Am I worthy Straw?  

I can see both sides.  No one in my family is an extraordinary cook, my sister and I are the only ones I would even consider good. I can follow a recipe, make some tweaks and come up with good stuff but develop one from scratch- No Way.   My Grandmother, whom I loved dearly and miss terribly every day was a lousy cook.  So I always want to get recipes form people who are GOOD cooks.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 1, 2012)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that, after some time thinking and seeing that Southern really does want to share this with all of you here, that I have succumb to it. I told her that if she really does want to then she can put it here. I'm pretty sure she will post it soon and I hope that you guys like it as much as I do. I know you guys can't make it as good as her (  ) but I still hope you guys like it as much as I do. It is my favorite food and I would eat it everyday if I could. It really doesn't sound that good (I mean, Chicken Broccoli Cheese Casserole. Sounds kinda nasty) but it is so good.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2012)

For some reason Straw seems to thinks I need his blessing or something! 

I was surprised at all of my kids responses though. Who would have thought they would actually even care???? 
It is just a _food recipe_ not a pot of gold I mean geesh! Some people will like it and some not. I think it's nice especially when it's cold  out. 

For those that would like to try it I will be posting it under recipes. I can't wait to hear how each person tweaks it to their own liking!
BTW- This recipe is GROSS if you make it with fat free anything....seriously! If you are dieting....lets just say it's not a diet food! 

@RTG- I get it! I am 1/2 Italian... grew up making sauce, meatballs, Italian sausage. Peeling tomatoes etc. I have only made 1 batch since getting married and that was for my dad and it was in 1992 or 1993 something like that. I just WON"T make it . Although your post did tempt me a little bit...just to see if I could still do it.


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 2, 2012)

As one of those people who almost never even picks up a recipe to cook my entire reaction to this conversation is  lol

I will say I have a box of old recipes from my great great aunts. Many of them are horrible. No one ever makes then they are crazy 1950s spam in lime jello sort of oddness. Yet I have no plans to toss them anytime soon. There is just something about food particularly food from past generations that just has an emotional power there. I think that is why holiday meals with their traditional foods are so important to everyone. Having those recipes is like having a piece of their world.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2012)

I ususally use recipes for a "starting" place and then tweak it.  This dish sounds like an excellent "comfort" food, hence the emotional tie I think....plus when you cook with love, that makes all the difference too 

I happen to love broccoli...and many veggies...raw...roasted...casseroles, etc.  My daughter roasts cauliflower with a bit of olive oil and sea salt and curry powder for her girls...they like it better than french fries and will eat a whole head of cauliflower as a snack with ketchup to dip...thought that sounded rather odd, but gave it a try and it is good.  

Southern, I also "carry" dishes for Church functions and when there is a death or illness in families here, so I'm looking forward to trying your dish   The little country Church down our road is United Methodist and I've seen jokes about how you tell what kind of Church it is by what the people are carrying to it...for United Methodist it was a casserole...and it is just way too true 

The most tweaking I do is with breads...seeing just how much of what I can add before the yeast says "no"...too much...not going to rise all that in there


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh for heaven's sake.  Change your password?  That is just the most silly thing I have ever heard!  A family recipe is like a family secret - Better shared and out in the open than behind closed doors.  In the closet as it were.  Love should be shared.  Not kept in the dark to rot.  Food isn't a secret.  It is a blessing.  

There are things over the years that get passed down from mother to daughter and father to son.  The key to a good recipe is in the making not in the ingredients.  A mother lovingly teachers her family HOW to make the recipe taste good.  So if a good cook has the right ingredients they will make the dish well and honor the originator of the dish.  If the cook is bad the recipe won't ever be right anyway. 

So whether or not you share the recipe (ingredients) won't matter one whitt.  What will matter is the love you always put into the making of the dish.  Those who say,  "I can't share my secret."  Are in my opinion just being self protective and selfish.  Do they not want to share the love that has been given them?

Thanks Straw Hat and Southern for sharing your love and kindness and your ingredients with all of us.  I hope we can honor that gift with as much love and kindness put into the making of the dish and sharing it with others and with giving proper credit to the source.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2012)

The recipe has been put up under RECPIES!  I hope those that try it enjoy it!

A special recipe for special people!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Dec 9, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I say stop making the recipe until they agree to YOUR terms!


  

I agree!


----------

